# what do you pay?



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

What do you give the foljs, when you keep hives on land other then your own?


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

couple pounds of honey


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

There isnt any set percentage?


----------

